# When did my pup get so grown up?



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Then



Tonight... Comfy Nina? (Door draught excluder has become a fire lounging cushion for dogs)! And yes, the fire is lit. It's freezing and wet!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

She's all grown up now - and simply gorgeous! X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I love Nina - her coat always looks so soft and silky 

Great idea to use a draught excluder like that!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Time for another 
It is still muggy here in spite of rain and wind.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She does look like such a big girl now! She also looks very comfy.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Time for another
> It is still muggy here in spite of rain and wind.


Tell me about it! Always broody!

It's cold here. Windy too. 10 degrees c brrrrr!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. She's a wee babe! 



Lola's out in hall, too warm in here for her.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Gorgeous girl. She never has a bad fur day does she - always silky and glossy. Love the puppy photo, as a relative newbie its nice to see the grown-up poos as puppies.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just for you Marie...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute can't believe you have a fired on


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep Renee, cold and wet. Big Bertha's fault. Hopefully once she's passed we will have our summer back!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

She is simply gorgeous.

I love the weeks calendar....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Love her!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Gorgeous! I suppose if you give your draught excluder to the doggies Ruth you have no alternative than to light the fire  We nearly did here last night but snuggled under a throw instead. Just watching towels on the washing line whirling around like mad in the freaky wind but it's full sun so perfect washing weather (I know how to live).


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Thank you for the puppy photos. Nina was seriously cute . The ears in the air photo when she was 8 weeks is just heart melting. Lola looks so young in the photos too, still a puppy as well really.


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

may i ask what do u use or do to achieve that silky coat!!!! pretty pretty girl!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

De la Renta 27 said:


> may i ask what do u use or do to achieve that silky coat!!!! pretty pretty girl!


It's natural I think! Although, I don't use shampoo when bathing the girls every time, I probably use shampoo about once every four months. Neither of my girls are smelly and the brush out then plain water works to remove the dirt. They are finished with a spritz of pet head smelly spray, following blow dry. 

Oh yeh - both get coconut oil and yumega oil - I used to give it as a supplement but it's in their new raw food. Don't know if that helps. They also get salmon oil at day care. 

Nina says thank you


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> Thank you for the puppy photos. *Nina was *seriously cute . The ears in the air photo when she was 8 weeks is just heart melting. Lola looks so young in the photos too, still a puppy as well really.


Still is


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She grew up too fast!! I cant get over it, I still think of her as one of the puppies on here. not so much now I guess. give her a squish from us


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> She grew up too fast!! I cant get over it, I still think of her as one of the puppies on here. not so much now I guess. give her a squish from us


Thanks Mo. She's a honey, can't believe she is over a year. We adore her.


----------

